# So you want to buy a horse...



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

*Links for tack and other equipment*

If you don't know much about tack, here are some helpful, informative threads:

Western Tack:
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/bit-information-curb-western-type-bits-69588/
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/saddle-fit-45868/

English Tack:
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/bit-information-snaffle-english-type-bits-36522/
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/question-does-your-saddle-reeaaalllly-fit-58116/

Making a First Aid Kit for your horse:
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/making-vet-kit-251/


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

Great post!

I also think it's worth mentioning that owning a horse may not be half as fun/cheap as taking lessons, or leasing a horse. You can part-lease a beautiful horse for less then the price of board, and you aren't tied down to it if you decide it isn't a right fit. There's also the bonus of not having to deal with stall cleanup etc.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

I know someone who wanted to get his daughter a horse, hinting to keep it at my place. I DO NOT board. Anyhoo, I told him that the best thing he could give his daughter was riding lessons before purchasing. She'll learn not only some riding skills but also handling them on the ground etc. He asked how much and I told him the average amount for his area and how often she should probably go. He said he can't afford that! I told him, if you can't afford that then how on earth are you going to afford a horse? The subject was quickly dropped. :wink:


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

And then there is me. Who let the family and teenager board here for 50 bucks a month. Including feed and hay. I dewormed her, I fed her, turned her out, let them ride my horses. ( and more, you get the picture) because I wanted to help a horse crazy kid.
They pulled out a couple of weeks ago because they found a free place. They said they couldnt afford 50 dollars a month. Very scary.
I learned and will not do it again. Susan


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Good post! Wish more people would stop and think before they buy.


----------



## horselvr (Apr 5, 2011)

My biggest thing is no matter how much you pay for the horse the actual price you pay for the horse is going to be the most inexpensive thing about the horse! People often say it was free or very inexpensive, thats great but that free horse is going to cost you lots!!


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

My husband was the one who has been shocked....but I knew a lot going in & I read as much as possible, ask the seemingly dumb questions to anyone & everyone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

my friends and family believe that because i own a horse, that makes me rich. i have explained to them that it is because i own a horse than i am NOT rich!!
But truthfully, i would work overtime and weekends to keep my boy. He makes all this daily grind totally worth it. 
GREAT POST, by the way!!!!


----------



## serafina (May 5, 2011)

Yunh. I feel that I ought to weigh in, because a lot of these posts seem to be based on the assumption that prospective horse buyers are going off seriously half-cocked.

And I agree, but I want to speak for the rest of us who ARE NOT. I am taking lessons to learn to ride, and to handle horses on the ground, and I am asking advice from my trainer and from experience horse folk. A couple of weeks ago I learned to recognized mud fever. Last week I learned how to do a little bit of horse chiroproactic and how to recognize when a horse's back muscles are sore. I've learned how to catch a horse that wants to play games instead of being caught, I've learned how to stop a horse from pawing in the cross-ties (or at the hitching post) and why that is important. I've learned about bedding, and mucking, and fly control and what's important, including disinfecting stalls. I've learned how to groom and tack, and assess saddle fit, and how to deal with a horse who is ****y about being ridden. I've learned how to deal with the temporary freak-outs you get from horse who forget they've ever seen the grass mowed, and who don't want to cooperate under the saddle.

I plan to lease a few horses to make sure I know what it is that I want from a horse. I've asked about what happens when the horse can't be ridden any more. Next on my list is to ask what happens to the body when the horse dies (whether expected or not). I'm planning to board my horse, because I know that only an idiot has "horse" instead of "horses" - or at least, horse + mini or + goat or + lama or some other herd-type critter. I've got a savings account that will handle horse emergencies, and I'm prepared to come walk horse around in the ring for hours for colic until the vet gets there...but I've also briefed myself on the best ways to avoid colic, and will be boarding horse at a barn that feed small amounts several times a day and doesn't put horse out on lush green grass for uncontrolled feeding. I have been briefed on how often horse will probably require visits from the farrier, and have the names of good farriers in hand. I have the name of a good vet that makes horse-calls. I know that horse needs to be monitored for its weight, and I know that horse needs to be worked 5x per week, whether it's in saddle on on-ground. I know that horse should not rely on hand-fed treats. I know that horse needs to know that I have a grasp on the situation and can be trusted to provide and protect. I know that horse has to be specially fitted for saddle, and that bridle and other gear require attention. I know that horse, for me, needs to be at least 8 years old, because otherwise horse will not be experienced enough to deal with inexperienced me.

So. I do NOT know everything about horse. But I do know a heck of a lot more than the "So you want to own a horse" threads assume. I know that there are people out there who are getting horses without thinking things through, but I also want you people to understand that there are a LOT of us HERE who know kind-of what we don't know, and we ARE prepared for horse ownership, and getting more so every day.

Please stop peeing on the rest of us. (This is not a dis on "A Knack For") - it's more a reflection of the general approach here that anyone who wants to buy a horse must not know their butt from a hole in the ground. Yes, many people do not. But there are a lot of us who do, and we're thoughtful and ready and don't need to be shuttled into some heap with the people who buy untrained horses because they feel that growing with the horse would be a good thing, or some other such rubbish.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

serafina said:


> Yunh. I feel that I ought to weigh in, because a lot of these posts seem to be based on the assumption that prospective horse buyers are going off seriously half-cocked.
> 
> And I agree, but I want to speak for the rest of us who ARE NOT. I am taking lessons to learn to ride, and to handle horses on the ground, and I am asking advice from my trainer and from experience horse folk. A couple of weeks ago I learned to recognized mud fever. Last week I learned how to do a little bit of horse chiroproactic and how to recognize when a horse's back muscles are sore. I've learned how to catch a horse that wants to play games instead of being caught, I've learned how to stop a horse from pawing in the cross-ties (or at the hitching post) and why that is important. I've learned about bedding, and mucking, and fly control and what's important, including disinfecting stalls. I've learned how to groom and tack, and assess saddle fit, and how to deal with a horse who is ****y about being ridden. I've learned how to deal with the temporary freak-outs you get from horse who forget they've ever seen the grass mowed, and who don't want to cooperate under the saddle.
> 
> ...


I never once stated that everybody who goes out and buys their first horse has no knowledge of horses whatsoever, but I have seen far too many people go out and buy a horse and then they end up either hurting themselves or their horse. Worse yet is when these people who rush into horse ownership finally realize how much a horse costs (and the fact they can't afford it) and how underprepared they are to handle the 2 year old colt they bought, so they send them off to auction where chances are the kill buyer scooped the horse up and its now on its way to a canadian slaughterhouse.

I am glad when people go out and do their homework and actually learn proper horsemanship _before _they ever consider buying a horse. And thats the whole point of my (and all the other posters) post. People need to realize that horses are not dogs or cats. They are 1,200 expensive and time consuming pounds of muscle, and they aren't afraid to use it. 

Like you serafina, I've never owned a horse in my life, but I'm making d*mn sure I know I'm more than prepared when the time comes for me to get one. Am I going to have the answers to everything? No. But does any horseman; regardless of their expeerience level? Nobody can know everything there is to know about horses, and that is one of the many reasons this forum is around. So people who have questions about horses can get them answered. The bottom line of my entire post*; Learn before you buy. *It's so much better for the horses in the long run if people (especially the people who know diddly squat about horses) realize how much time, effort, and knowledge goes into horse ownership _before _they go out and buy a "pweddy poneh" that they can't handle and/or afford.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

A Knack For Horses-Thank you for posting this thread I honestly belive it should be a sticky. I have owned horses before but it was 10 years ago this was a nice refresher to what I am getting myself into.


----------

